# Help identifying TOC bicycle.



## Clark58mx (Jul 31, 2020)

Hello, I acquired this TOC men’s bicycle. The headbadge is missing. The seat is marked The Perry The Harris Toy Co. Any help on identifying would be appreciated. Here’s some photos.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 31, 2020)

The chainring sprocket reminds me of one seen in @catfish's workshop pictures.








						Sprocket compilation  PIC HEAVY | Bicycle Restoration Tips
					

Nice Job! Hopefully others can help you on your unknowns.




					thecabe.com
				



Dikeman had a ToC patent 29,450 on the double-D drive, that was picked up by Colonel Pope. 



The sideways serial numbers remind me of yet another manufacturer of sewing machines.



Same number of digits, but a lower serial number.


----------



## Kombicol (Aug 1, 2020)

Just read that sticker. Seems the saddle is pneumatic. Is there an inflation value somewhere on it?


----------



## Clark58mx (Aug 1, 2020)

Bottom of seat.


----------



## mymikesbikes (Aug 1, 2020)

Clark58mx said:


> View attachment 1239396
> Bottom of seat.



That is so cool.


----------



## Kato (Aug 1, 2020)

That's really kool.......I'm from just outside Toledo

https://toledosattic.org/newmedia/slides/85-newmedia/246-harristoyco

https://www.toledoblade.com/opinion...rious-industry-in-Toledo/stories/200411230029


----------



## Kombicol (Aug 1, 2020)

Did you find the inflation valve?








						Cool Unusual Toc Pneumatic Seat | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

thought this was very cool with the harris toy stamping and label. seat has a air valve stem and an air bladder under the leather.i believe its stamped the perry on the nose flaps. talk about air ride in the 1890s.......




					thecabe.com


----------



## Clark58mx (Aug 1, 2020)

Kombicol said:


> Did you find the inflation valve?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes there is a schrader valve.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Aug 2, 2020)

For what it's worth I believe those are Crescent pedals on the bicycle. Should be marked on end caps.


----------

